# [Resolved]Bricked nexus 7?



## Grantapus

i installed TWRP and flashed SuperSU.zip. now my nexus 7 2nd gen is stuck on the boot animation.

its been there for like 10 min. i have tried wiping delvik cach and cach. it still wont work. what should i do now?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you have TWRP flash SuperSU for you on exit? If so that's your problem. You should only flash the SuperSU zip manually.

You can try flashing the latest version of SuperSU (you may need to sideload it from your computer). Otherwise you'll need to wipe your tablet and flash the factory image.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did you have TWRP flash SuperSU for you on exit? If so that's your problem. You should only flash the SuperSU zip manually.
> 
> You can try flashing the latest version of SuperSU (you may need to sideload it from your computer). Otherwise you'll need to wipe your tablet and flash the factory image.


How to di flash the factory image


what do you mean "Have twrp flash it apon exit"?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> How to di flash the factory image


https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#fugu



Grantapus said:


> what do you mean "Have twrp flash it apon exit"?


When you exit TWRP it will usually say something along the likes of "SuperSU is not installed. Would you like to flash it?" and will have you swipe to flash. Most of the time doing that doesn't work and ends up soft-bricking the device.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#fugu
> 
> 
> When you exit TWRP it will usually say something along the likes of "SuperSU is not installed. Would you like to flash it?" and will have you swipe to flash. Most of the time doing that doesn't work and ends up soft-bricking the device.


It did not say that. i just swiped to flash and than clicked reboot now.  should i factory reset the nexus?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You'll lose everything if you factory flash it. Or you could try just flashing only the system image from within the factory image zip.

You'd need to individually flash it from fastboot with the Android ADB tool from command line.


----------



## Grantapus

lucky me i have backed up my tablet yesterday! so, should i just select the wipe button and swipe to wipe?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No you don't need to do that. That will just wipe the tablet.

If you want to not lose anything I would first try flashing the system image like I said above.

If you want to start from scratch, you can just extract the factory image and click the flash-all.bat


----------



## Grantapus

will it fix the problem if i factory reset?


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you choose wipe/factory reset from within TWRP all it will do is wipe your system. You then won't have anything to boot to.


----------



## Grantapus

Can you give me step be step instructions on how to remove my soft brick?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I already told you what you need to do. I don't have time to write up an entire guide for you. 

If you take what I already suggested to you and do some research on it, you'll find far better guides than I could write. You'll also learn something at the same time. 

You're not the only person in existence that has had these issues.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> I already told you what you need to do. I don't have time to write up an entire guide for you.
> 
> If you take what I already suggested to you and do some research on it, you'll find far better guides than I could write. You'll also learn something at the same time.
> 
> You're not the only person in existence that has had these issues.


so should i just copy the system image to my nexus and "Swipe to flash" that?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> so should i just copy the system image to my nexus and "Swipe to flash" that?


NO! Have you read anything that I have said in this thread?

If you want to go the way of flashing just the system image to see if that resolves it, you need to use the Android ADB found within the Android SDK Tools. (skip the optional part - you'd wind up breaking something).
Download and install them somewhere (make life easy and install it to C:\Nexus7\ )and run the installed application when finished. Once the command window opens, boot your tablet into FastBoot mode (hold down power + volume down) and plug it in.

Type "fastboot devices" (without quotes)
If a random jumble of numbers appears, then your tablet was detected. If it wasn't, you need to install the proper driver, such as the Universal Naked Driver
If it detects it, then you're good.

Download the factory Nexus 7 image I linked in the post above (Here it is in case you're lazy)
Extract the contents and then extract the second zip file within the zip file to the location of ADB you installed earlier.
Type "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (without quotes)
Type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img" (without quotes)
Type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (without quotes)
Type "fastboot flash system system.img" (without quotes) and it will send the system image to your tablet.

Once it's done, use the volume rocker to select reboot and press the power button to reboot the tablet and see if it boots. Give it a few minutes and it _should_ boot.
If it doesn't boot, we can come back to that and try flashing everything else.


----------



## Geoff

Just follow the directions here: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#instructions


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Just follow the directions here: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#instructions


That's for flashing everything. That's not what we want to do. We'll do that if flashing just the system image doesn't work.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's for flashing everything. That's not what we want to do. We'll do that if flashing just the system image doesn't work.


Honestly if he screwed his tablet up this much and has this much trouble fixing it, reverting to 100% stock may be better haha


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> NO! Have you read anything that I have said in this thread?
> 
> If you want to go the way of flashing just the system image to see if that resolves it, you need to use the Android ADB found within the Android SDK Tools. (skip the optional part - you'd wind up breaking something).
> Download and install them somewhere (make life easy and install it to C:\Nexus7\ )and run the installed application when finished. Once the command window opens, boot your tablet into FastBoot mode (hold down power + volume down) and plug it in.
> 
> Type "fastboot devices" (without quotes)
> If a random jumble of numbers appears, then your tablet was detected. If it wasn't, you need to install the proper driver, such as the Universal Naked Driver
> If it detects it, then you're good.
> 
> Download the factory Nexus 7 image I linked in the post above (Here it is in case you're lazy)
> Extract the contents and then extract the second zip file within the zip file to the location of ADB you installed earlier.
> Type "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash system system.img" (without quotes) and it will send the system image to your tablet.
> 
> Once it's done, use the volume rocker to select reboot and press the power button to reboot the tablet and see if it boots. Give it a few minutes and it _should_ boot.
> If it doesn't boot, we can come back to that and try flashing everything else.


Thank you very much! this is very helpful!


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Thank you very much! this is very helpful!


Did it work for you?


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Honestly if he screwed his tablet up this much and has this much trouble fixing it, reverting to 100% stock may be better haha


??


Geoff said:


> Did it work for you?


IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!



voyagerfan99 said:


> NO! Have you read anything that I have said in this thread?
> 
> If you want to go the way of flashing just the system image to see if that resolves it, you need to use the Android ADB found within the Android SDK Tools. (skip the optional part - you'd wind up breaking something).
> Download and install them somewhere (make life easy and install it to C:\Nexus7\ )and run the installed application when finished. Once the command window opens, boot your tablet into FastBoot mode (hold down power + volume down) and plug it in.
> 
> Type "fastboot devices" (without quotes)
> If a random jumble of numbers appears, then your tablet was detected. If it wasn't, you need to install the proper driver, such as the Universal Naked Driver
> If it detects it, then you're good.
> 
> Download the factory Nexus 7 image I linked in the post above (Here it is in case you're lazy)
> Extract the contents and then extract the second zip file within the zip file to the location of ADB you installed earlier.
> Type "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash system system.img" (without quotes) and it will send the system image to your tablet.
> 
> Once it's done, use the volume rocker to select reboot and press the power button to reboot the tablet and see if it boots. Give it a few minutes and it _should_ boot.
> If it doesn't boot, we can come back to that and try flashing everything else.



IT WORKED!!!  THANKS SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> IT WORKED!!!  THANKS SOOOO MUCH!


Just make sure you are flashing the correct SuperSU version to your tablet so it doesn't happen again.  It may be easier to simply flash a pre-rooted ROM.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Just make sure you are flashing the correct SuperSU version to your tablet so it doesn't happen again.  It may be easier to simply flash a pre-rooted ROM.


should i also flash root via adb?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> should i also flash root via adb?


No you flash it through TWRP.

Hey @Geoff remember when ClockworkMod Recovery was a thing? LOL


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> should i also flash root via adb?


No, you use adb to get custom recovery, once you have custom recovery you flash all zips through recovery.



voyagerfan99 said:


> No you flash it through TWRP.
> 
> Hey @Geoff remember when ClockworkMod Recovery was a thing? LOL


I used that on my HTC Thunderbolt lol


----------



## Grantapus

I


Geoff said:


> No, you use adb to get custom recovery, once you have custom recovery you flash all zips through recovery.
> 
> 
> I used that on my HTC Thunderbolt lol


I cant download twrp from there website, anyone have direct download links?


----------



## Grantapus

I need it for the nexus 7 2nd gen 32 GB lte and wifi model.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> I
> 
> I cant download twrp from there website, anyone have direct download links?


https://dl.twrp.me/flo/twrp-3.0.2-0-flo.img


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> https://dl.twrp.me/flo/twrp-3.0.2-0-flo.img



umm, after i installed TWRP, when i first boot into it, it says: swipe to allow system modifications, so i swiped. than it said "Team win does not offer rooting" could this be my problem and if i flash root again will iy soft brick my nexus again?



voyagerfan99 said:


> No you flash it through TWRP.
> 
> Hey @Geoff remember when ClockworkMod Recovery was a thing? LOL


Lel :3


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> umm, after i installed TWRP, when i first boot into it, it says: swipe to allow system modifications, so i swiped. than it said "Team win does not offer rooting" could this be my problem and if i flash root again will iy soft brick my nexus again?


No. That's not an issue. All that means is TWRP doesn't check for root and ask if you want to install SuperSU (like I asked you last time if that's how you installed it).

Just flash the correct SuperSU.zip for your device through TWRP.



Grantapus said:


> I need it for the nexus 7 2nd gen 32 GB lte and wifi model.



Stop making new threads. Just stick to one thread.

https://download.chainfire.eu/921/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.65-20151226141550.zip


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> No. That's not an issue. All that means is TWRP doesn't check for root and ask if you want to install SuperSU (like I asked you last time if that's how you installed it).
> 
> Just flash the correct SuperSU.zip for your device through TWRP.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making new threads. Just stick to one thread.
> 
> https://download.chainfire.eu/921/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.65-20151226141550.zip


Help! When i start super su, it says there is no root binary installed


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Help! When i start super su, it says there is no root binary installed


Please tell me you didn't just install SuperSU from the Play Store and thought it would do the same thing.

Tell us step by step what you did to try and get root.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Please tell me you didn't just install SuperSU from the Play Store and thought it would do the same thing.
> 
> Tell us step by step what you did to try and get root.


Great, im soft bricked again. so, i downloaded supersu from chainfire on my pc, i copyed it to my nexus. i booted into twrp and installed it. i downloaded flash fire after it said root binaries not installed and it said supersu needed to be updated. so i got a later version from chainfire and installed via TWRP and now im soft bricked again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Flash back to factory again and just use the toolkit.

http://www.skipsoft.net/?wpdmpro=uat-v146


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> Flash back to factory again and just use the toolkit.
> 
> http://www.skipsoft.net/?wpdmpro=uat-v146


too, late. i already flashed back manually. thanks for that toolkit for next time i soft brick it......can you tell me whats happening every time i try to root my nexus?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> can you tell me whats happening every time i try to root my nexus?


You're doing something wrong. So just use the toolkit to unlock and root your Nexus.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> You're doing something wrong. So just use the toolkit to unlock and root your Nexus.



IM FINALLY ROOTED! THX!


----------



## voyagerfan99

And you plan on doing what with Root access?


----------



## Geoff

You don't need Flashfire.

What are you going to do now that you have root?


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> You don't need Flashfire.
> 
> What are you going to do now that you have root?


does it matter?



voyagerfan99 said:


> And you plan on doing what with Root access?


Does it matter?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I feel you're going to root just so you can say you're rooted.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> does it matter?
> 
> 
> Does it matter?


We are just curious.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> We are just curious.



HOW DARE YE


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> I feel you're going to root just so you can say you're rooted.


Thats not true.



Geoff said:


> We are just curious.


To be honest, its really none of your business


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> To be honest, its really none of your business


Well since you asked us for help, we are involved now.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Well since you asked us for help, we are involved now.


Oh, okay. i mostly just wanted to try out flash fire and a app that is a apphider that needs root. and sometimes i look up how to do things on my tablet and they all say [Root users only].............

I want too be in control of my device.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Oh, okay. i mostly just wanted to try out flash fire and a app that is a apphider that needs root. and sometimes i look up how to do things on my tablet and they all say [Root users only].............
> 
> so, thats it. you can lock the thread if you want


Sounds like you have some neat ideas to play with, no need to lock threads though.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Sounds like you have some neat ideas to play with, no need to lock threads though.


Okay, i already have a tone off root apps i got from the play store! now all i want is to change the boot animation from stock to something cool!


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Okay, i already have a tone off root apps i got from the play store! now all i want is to change the boot animation from stock to something cool!


Also make sure you get Titanium Backup, it's an essential tool when flashing ROMs.  If you want to mess around with things, try out the app Tasker.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Also make sure you get Titanium Backup, it's an essential tool when flashing ROMs.  If you want to mess around with things, try out the app Tasker.


OKay!


----------



## Grantapus

Lel, i was trying to flash exposed and it bricked, so i did this again


----------



## voyagerfan99

....It's not that hard to flash Xposed. How do you keep doing this?


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> ....It's not that hard to flash Xposed. How do you keep doing this?


I dont know. i downloaded the right framework for my cpu, and booted to twrp and flashed it. no more boot. anyways, i have got it fixed and im working on getting my root back with that toolkit U gave me.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> ....It's not that hard to flash Xposed. How do you keep doing this?





Grantapus said:


> I dont know. i downloaded the right framework for my cpu, and booted to twrp and flashed it. no more boot. anyways, i have got it fixed and im working on getting my root back with that toolkit U gave me.


There are several versions of Xposed, one for Android 4.4, 5.0/5.1, and 6.0.  For each of those 3 versions, you have 3 for 32 bit, 64 bit, and Intel CPUs.  All you have to do is flash the correct one in TWRP, and you will be fine.  As long as you downloaded the right one, you can't have a problem...


----------



## Grantapus

okay, the toolkit rooting was failing, so i used the toolkit to push the supersu to my nexus, than i just closed the program and unplugged my device and flashed it manually.

Ummm, i downloaded the framework from here (http://dl-xda.xposed.info/framework/sdk23/arm/) and i got the 
xposed-v77-sdk23-arm.zip one. is this right? my cpu info app says my cpu is a "ARMv7" is this one right?


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> okay, the toolkit rooting was failing, so i used the toolkit to push the supersu to my nexus, than i just closed the program and unplugged my device and flashed it manually.
> 
> Ummm, i downloaded the framework from here (http://dl-xda.xposed.info/framework/sdk23/arm/) and i got the
> xposed-v77-sdk23-arm.zip one. is this right? my cpu info app says my cpu is a "ARMv7" is this one right?


Which phone do you have, and what OS is the ROM you're using?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> Which phone do you have, and what OS is the ROM you're using?


Nexus 7 wifi gen 2 and he's probably on stock


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Which phone do you have, and what OS is the ROM you're using?


I'm on a Nexus 7 2nd gen, with a Google stock ROM 6.0.1.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> I'm on a Nexus 7 2nd gen, with a Google stock ROM 6.0.1.


Install v85 SDK23.


----------



## Grantapus

crap,  i installed it and it said the framework installed but was not active. my tablet was also running very slow. so i flashed the right uninstaller and it got stuck in a boot loop again. than i did the little adb trick and that failed. om twrp, i clicked shut down and it said there is no OS installed. i did make a flashable nandroid backup before this, should i flash that?


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> NO! Have you read anything that I have said in this thread?
> 
> If you want to go the way of flashing just the system image to see if that resolves it, you need to use the Android ADB found within the Android SDK Tools. (skip the optional part - you'd wind up breaking something).
> Download and install them somewhere (make life easy and install it to C:\Nexus7\ )and run the installed application when finished. Once the command window opens, boot your tablet into FastBoot mode (hold down power + volume down) and plug it in.
> 
> Type "fastboot devices" (without quotes)
> If a random jumble of numbers appears, then your tablet was detected. If it wasn't, you need to install the proper driver, such as the Universal Naked Driver
> If it detects it, then you're good.
> 
> Download the factory Nexus 7 image I linked in the post above (Here it is in case you're lazy)
> Extract the contents and then extract the second zip file within the zip file to the location of ADB you installed earlier.
> Type "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash bootloader bootloader.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (without quotes)
> Type "fastboot flash system system.img" (without quotes) and it will send the system image to your tablet.
> 
> Once it's done, use the volume rocker to select reboot and press the power button to reboot the tablet and see if it boots. Give it a few minutes and it _should_ boot.
> If it doesn't boot, we can come back to that and try flashing everything else.


 it just says "sending boot..." and i waited for like 10 min and thats all.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> crap,  i installed it and it said the framework installed but was not active. my tablet was also running very slow. so i flashed the right uninstaller and it got stuck in a boot loop again. than i did the little adb trick and that failed. om twrp, i clicked shut down and it said there is no OS installed. i did make a flashable nandroid backup before this, should i flash that?


Did you install the APK?  After you flashed the Xposed ZIP file you need to sideload the Xposed APK.  Simply flashing Xposed itself shouldn't make your phone slow, it's likely because it had to rebuild the cache that it simply felt slow shortly after it booted up.  Let it sit for a few minutes to cool down and rebuild the cache, then try it.


----------



## Grantapus

OK, i need help now. tried to flash the stock image with adb (Fastboot flash) and it did not work. i tried useing the skipsoft toolkit, that did not work either! now what? im stuck on a boot animation with no recovery installed.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Boot into the bootloader and manually flash TWRP with ADB. Then boot into TWRP, wipe data/factory reset, and restore your Nandroid backup.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> Boot into the bootloader and manually flash TWRP with ADB. Then boot into TWRP, wipe data/factory reset, and restore your Nandroid backup.


It failed to restore my nandroid backup......


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> It failed to restore my nandroid backup......


I'm not sure why you have all these problems, it's great that you're playing around with Android but you need to take a few extra minutes and be careful before you flash things.  You should not be having these problems.

Simply download the factory image from Google, flash it, then flash TWRP over it, along with SuperSU, then Xposed.


----------



## Laquer Head

Geoff said:


> I'm not sure why you have all these problems..



Funny, cause I have a good idea why!! LOL


----------



## Intel_man

Not being patient with learning how to do new things might be a reason. Like that's the worst thing to do when it comes to stuff like this, trying to find the easy way out and skipping steps thinking you're smart by doing that. Then it just bites you in the ass.

Doing the research before going through the steps of installation is key.


----------



## Laquer Head

I wonder how many more of these tablet threads we are going to see? Kinda getting ridiculous now...actually past being ridiculous, wasting peoples time and not listening to advice given.. that is offensive and i'm not sure why people even respond anymore!


----------



## Grantapus

Laquer Head said:


> I wonder how many more of these tablet threads we are going to see? Kinda getting ridiculous now...actually past being ridiculous, wasting peoples time and not listening to advice given.. that is offensive and i'm not sure why people even respond anymore!


WDUM? im just finding help?

I have my tablet unbricked, and rooted. the exposed install failed( error: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'. are there any toolkits to install this?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you install the Xposed framework, reboot, and then install the Xposed APK through TWRP?


----------



## Laquer Head

Grantapus said:


> WDUM? im just finding help?



You're kidding right? There are multiple threads regarding the same shit and honestly, you may be beyond help! In fact, I actually think helping you any further is counter productive, definitely a waste of keystrokes - you should probably start a list of members that you now need to buy new keyboards for.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


> In fact, I actually think helping you any further is counter productive, definitely a waste of keystrokes


You don't need to respond to his threads. You haven't even done anything to help in this thread besides yell at him that he's an idiot.


----------



## Laquer Head

voyagerfan99 said:


> You don't need to respond to his threads. You haven't even done anything to help in this thread besides yell at him that he's an idiot.



Sure I do, someone needs to drill into his head that he is wasting peoples time. I never 'called' him an idiot.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> WDUM? im just finding help?
> 
> I have my tablet unbricked, and rooted. the exposed install failed( error: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'. are there any toolkits to install this?


I highly, highly recommend you read up here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed

It's a lot of information, but you need to fully understand what you are doing before you start blindly flashing files.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> You don't need to respond to his threads. You haven't even done anything to help in this thread besides yell at him that he's an idiot.


PLEASE JUST STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT AND TELL ME HOW TO GET PASSED THIS ERROR!:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


----------



## Intel_man

Grantapus said:


> PLEASE JUST STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT AND TELL ME HOW TO GET PASSED THIS ERROR!:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


Why don't you read what @Geoff linked...

Do us the favour... don't post any more questions until you've read the sticky threads from that link. We'd like to help, but we're not Geek Squad.


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> Why don't you read what @Geoff linked...
> 
> Do us the favour... don't post any more questions until you've read the sticky threads from that link. We'd like to help, but we're not Geek Squad.


I have read the stickys, i cant find anything about this error:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


----------



## Laquer Head

Grantapus said:


> I have read the stickys, i cant find anything about this error:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'



Cut/Paste into google man.. then start reading. There seems to be alot of info that would probably help you out, but you need to go look, read, research.

http://www.google.com


----------



## Intel_man

Grantapus said:


> I have read the stickys, i cant find anything about this error:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


No, I'm not talking about reading the stickies to see if they have a FAQ on your error. I'm talking about reading the stickies to understand the installation procedures, and make sure you have all the prerequisites before installing anything.



Grantapus said:


> i said *STOP THE BULLSHIT.*


Stop giving him fuel to reply.


----------



## Grantapus

Laquer Head said:


> Cut/Paste into google man.. then start reading. There seems to be alot of info that would probably help you out, but you need to go look, read, research.
> 
> http://www.google.com


I HAVE, THERE IS NOTHING FOR MY DEVICE/PROBLEM. IM NOT A DUMB ASS, I KNOW HOW TO USE GOOGLE.


----------



## Intel_man

Grantapus said:


> I HAVE, THERE IS NOTHING FOR MY DEVICE/PROBLEM. IM NOT A DUMB ASS, I KNOW HOW TO USE GOOGLE.


Remember when I said stop giving him fuel to reply? Posting with all caps is not helping.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> PLEASE JUST STOP ALL THIS BULLSHIT AND TELL ME HOW TO GET PASSED THIS ERROR!:   Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


Do you get this error in TWRP?  I can't keep straight if you are on a stock ROM or custom ROM, but I would do this:


If on the stock ROM, flash the System.img file via ADB.  If on custom ROM, dirty flash the ROM in TWRP (don't wipe data)
Flash SuperSU, reboot, verify root works
Reboot into TWRP and flash xposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip, then reboot
Sideload the xposed.apk file and launch it, it will tell you if xposed is installed
Don't take shortcuts and try to do this all at once, as that is probably the problem.  I've had issues flashing all these at once without a reboot in between.


----------



## Laquer Head

Grantapus said:


> I HAVE, THERE IS NOTHING FOR MY DEVICE/PROBLEM. IM NOT A DUMB ASS, I KNOW HOW TO USE GOOGLE.



I never said you were a DUMB ASS, but this is like a retarded merri-go-round. People have tried, and tried, and tried to help you man.


----------



## Grantapus

Intel_man said:


> No, I'm not talking about reading the stickies to see if they have a FAQ on your error. I'm talking about reading the stickies to understand the installation procedures, and make sure you have all the prerequisites before installing anything.
> 
> 
> Stop giving him fuel to reply.


I im pretty sure i have done every thing i need to do like a rooted device. i think this error is because my /system partition does not have enough space, how can i free some? exposed takes 100 MB of space i think.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> I im pretty sure i have done every thing i need to do like a rooted device. i think this error is because my /system partition does not have enough space, how can i free some? exposed takes 100 MB of space i think.


If doing what I said above doesn't work, look on XDA for a stripped down ROM with a lite GAPPS package.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Do you get this error in TWRP?  I can't keep straight if you are on a stock ROM or custom ROM, but I would do this:
> 
> 
> If on the stock ROM, flash the System.img file via ADB.  If on custom ROM, dirty flash the ROM in TWRP (don't wipe data)
> Flash SuperSU, reboot, verify root works
> Reboot into TWRP and flash xposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip, then reboot
> Sideload the xposed.apk file and launch it, it will tell you if xposed is installed
> Don't take shortcuts and try to do this all at once, as that is probably the problem.  I've had issues flashing all these at once without a reboot in between.


@Geoff, im on a stock rom. i did what u said about flashing the system.img via adb, and adb sideloaded the aok. still does not work on the flash.



Geoff said:


> If doing what I said above doesn't work, look on XDA for a stripped down ROM with a lite GAPPS package.


im on a stock rom, and whole point is that i get custom rom features but keep the stock rom for stability.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> @Geoff, im on a stock rom. i did what u said about flashing the system.img via adb, and adb sideloaded the aok. still does not work on the flash.


I'm sorry, but I find it hard to believe you did that in 7 minutes.  It takes me a good 10-15 minutes after flashing xposed for it to rebuild the cache, let alone the time to actually download and flash this.  Make sure you are clearing the cache in TWRP as well.



Grantapus said:


> im on a stock rom, and whole point is that i get custom rom features but keep the stock rom for stability.


I understand.  If you want stability though, xposed isn't very stable.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> I'm sorry, but I find it hard to believe you did that in 7 minutes.  It takes me a good 10-15 minutes after flashing xposed for it to rebuild the cache, let alone the time to actually download and flash this.  Make sure you are clearing the cache in TWRP as well.
> 
> 
> I understand.  If you want stability though, xposed isn't very stable.


I know that, but im not budging of of stock anytime soon
keep in mind that im on the 32 GB LTE version.


----------



## Grantapus

Yo, after I flashed a stock image to unbrick my Nexus, it's been running like a slug. How can I speed it up?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do the factory reset through the settings and be sure to have it wipe all data.


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> Do the factory reset through the settings and be sure to have it wipe all data.


Hmmmm,okay. But I have all my apps and stuff on here.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Yo, after I flashed a stock image to unbrick my Nexus, it's been running like a slug. How can I speed it up?


Let it sit for a while after you flash the factory image.  It has to rebuild the cache, and in doing so it heats up which causes thermal throttling.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Let it sit for a while after you flash the factory image.  It has to rebuild the cache, and in doing so it heats up which causes thermal throttling.


Okay. is there like a toolkit or something that installs EF (Exposed Framework) to my nexus 7 2nd gen automatically?


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Okay. is there like a toolkit or something that installs EF (Exposed Framework) to my nexus 7 2nd gen automatically?


No, all you need to do is flash the xposed installer ZIP, install the APK, and you're good.  You just need to take your time, flash things one at a time, and not try and cut corners to save time.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> No, all you need to do is flash the xposed installer ZIP, install the APK, and you're good.  You just need to take your time, flash things one at a time, and not try and cut corners to save time.


am i misunderstanding? you download the zip, you download the apk. you enable unknown source, and install apk with the built in android installer. than you boot into twrp and flash the .zip file right?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Grantapus said:


> am i misunderstanding? you download the zip, you download the apk. you enable unknown source, and install apk with the built in android installer. than you boot into twrp and flash the .zip file right?


Is that the order Geoff told you to do it? 

NO!


----------



## Intel_man

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is that the order Geoff told you to do it?
> 
> NO!


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Grantapus

Laquer Head said:


> View attachment 7388


LMAO!


----------



## Grantapus

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is that the order Geoff told you to do it?
> 
> NO!


So i install the zip, and than reboot to android and install apk?


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> So i install the zip, and than reboot to android and install apk?


Make sure you are stock, which it sounds like you are.

Flash SuperSU, reboot, make sure you have root by launching SuperSU.

Reboot into TWRP, flash Xposed.  Wipe cache just to be safe, then reboot.

Install the xposed APK file, and launch it.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Make sure you are stock, which it sounds like you are.
> 
> Flash SuperSU, reboot, make sure you have root by launching SuperSU.
> 
> Reboot into TWRP, flash Xposed.  Wipe cache just to be safe, then reboot.
> 
> Install the xposed APK file, and launch it.


Okay, i already have root so i dont need to worry about that. and i am on stock.


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Okay, i already have root so i dont need to worry about that. and i am on stock.


And you launched SuperSU to make sure root was working?


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> And you launched SuperSU to make sure root was working?


Yes, and i have a tone of root apps, so i KNOW its working. and i launched it and showed my root app log, so i think its working, LOL


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Yes, and i have a tone of root apps, so i KNOW its working. and i launched it and showed my root app log, so i think its working, LOL


Okay, so now in TWRP take a backup before you go any further, this way if it fails you can restore the system partition.  Then, flash the xposed ZIP ONLY, wipe cache, then reboot.  If it comes up, then sideload the xposed APK.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Okay, so now in TWRP take a backup before you go any further, this way if it fails you can restore the system partition.  Then, flash the xposed ZIP ONLY, wipe cache, then reboot.  If it comes up, then sideload the xposed APK.


What do you mean sideload it? cant i just install the apk with the package installer?


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> What do you mean sideload it? cant i just install the apk with the package installer?


The app is not in the Play Store, you need to sideload it to your device via some other means like plugging it into a computer, and then manually navigate to install it.


----------



## Grantapus

Okay, when i flashed the exposed, it says: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> Okay, when i flashed the exposed, it says: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/download/exposed-v85-sdk23-arm.zip'


Is that the right file for your tablet?  I don't know off the top of my head if that's a 32 bit or 64 bit processor.


----------



## Grantapus

i think the snapdragon s4 pro is 32 bit....
this link(http://www.notebookcheck.net/Qualcomm-Snapdragon-S4-APQ8064A-SoC.86878.0.html) says no 64 bit supported....


----------



## Geoff

I'm out of answers myself.  I would go to the Nexus 7 2013 page on XDA and look for threads there on xposed, or ask one yourself.  That device may require a custom xposed framework in order to work.


----------



## Intel_man

Geoff said:


> I'm out of answers myself.  I would go to the Nexus 7 2013 page on XDA and look for threads there on xposed, or ask one yourself.  That device may require a custom xposed framework in order to work.


lol, he probably should've done that since June 2.


----------



## Laquer Head

I just looked on the Play Store and they've added it! I'd go check that out and see if it helps


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


> I just looked on the Play Store and they've added it! I'd go check that out and see if it helps


He still needs to flash the main framework.


----------



## Laquer Head

voyagerfan99 said:


> He still needs to flash the main framework.



That's okay, I was lying anyhow!


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> I just looked on the Play Store and they've added it! I'd go check that out and see if it helps


They'd never add it to the Play Store, and the framework is where he is having trouble


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


> That's okay, I was lying anyhow!


Please refrain from posting if you don't have anything useful to contribute. I can understand you being frustrated with grantapus, but like I've said before, there is no requirement for you to reply to his threads.


----------



## Grantapus

Laquer Head said:


> That's okay, I was lying anyhow!


Well, i already knew it would not be on the Play store cuz it violates the GP terms of service! so you did not even make me check!



Geoff said:


> They'd never add it to the Play Store, and the framework is where he is having trouble


Your right, i knew that. i did not even check!


----------

